# BJ Penn Sig



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

In time for UFC 94, here's a BJ Penn sig, anyone can use it. Wouldn't mind some rates aswell...

*Scan Lines*









*NO Scan Lines*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work scotty it looks good


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

For some reason I always really like the scan lines on sigs. Nice work! Too bad GSP will demolish him lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

JT42 said:


> For some reason I always really like the scan lines on sigs. Nice work! Too bad GSP will demolish him lol


lol ur right gsp is gonna destroy him BUT if i liked bj i would def rock that sig cause i like it a lot


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Have to agree with you both about GSP... i'll see if i can make a sig of him in time.


----------

